# Milan - Sassuolo: 28 novembre 2021 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.

Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi. 

Arbitro Manganiello, VAR Gersini

Diretta tv su DAZN dalle ore 15:00


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.
> 
> Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi.
> 
> ...


Frattesi idolo incondizionato.

Detto questo, spero - come sempre - di asfaltarli.


----------



## bmb (24 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.
> 
> Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi.
> 
> ...


Pensiamo al nostro unico obiettivo di quest'anno. Ho paura che abbiamo lasciato diverse energie sul campo. Fondamentale il ritorno di Tomori e Leao.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Novembre 2021)

Partita più difficile di quanto si creda


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2021)

Asfaltare


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.
> 
> Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.
> 
> Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi.
> 
> ...


Squadra ostica ma non pressa come la Fiorentina.

Soffriamo molto la pressione a tutto campo, servirebbe Leao.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Sassuolo, match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 28 novembre 2021 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milan.
> 
> Il Sassuolo dovrà fare a meno dello squalificato Frattesi.
> 
> ...



*Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


Sicuramente tornerà titolare Benna, visto che sono due partite che parte dalla panca. Speriamo anche di recuperare Tomori e Leao. E poi attenzione alla sorpresa Messias dall'inizio al posto di Saele (che ieri avrà fatto 28 km) o Diaz. Ma forse al posto di Saele potremmo vedere l'bellodenonna.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


La nostra formazione, anche con le varie defezioni, è buona. Chiudere nel primo tempo la pratica e poi dentro Pellegri per Ibra e Messias per Leao.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che Ibra e Leao siano disponibili...


----------



## Gamma (25 Novembre 2021)

Spero che Leao stia bene.
Il suo mancato ingresso a Madrid mi ha preoccupato onestamente.

Bisogna vincere, coltello tra i denti.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


penso e spero che ibra non entri dal 1'. Leao al centro e qualcuno a sinistra, fosse anche krunic, ibra nel 2° a sbloccarla se non riusciamo prima , con leao spostato a sinistra: se poi andiamo così in carrozza, spazio anche a pellegri


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


.


----------



## kipstar (25 Novembre 2021)

ovviamente partita da vincere......anche di misura.....e soffrendo......ma tre punti fondamentali


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2021)

Il Sassuolo quest'anno può vincere o perdere con chiunque, non hanno una loro dimensione....sono totalmente discontinui...basta guardare i risultati....comunque con le grandi hanno sempre fatto belle partite...


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS. Maignan e Tomori in panca*


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS. Maignan e Tomori in panca*


Ho la sensazione che nella nostra formazione ci possano essere diverse sorprese dell'ultimo minuto.
Maignan ovviamente, poi Messias Bakayoko Florenzi... penso siano molti i ballottaggi per domenica.

Loro comunque sono una buona squadra, hanno raccolto meno di quanto meritino finora. Bisogna fare molta attenzione.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky, ad oggi.*


Io odio lo scansuolo. Come direbbe un celeberrimo puffo.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS. Maignan e Tomori in panca*


.


----------



## kipstar (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS. Maignan e Tomori in panca*
> 
> .


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

*LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS. CI SARA' FRATTESI. RICORSO ACCOLTO.*


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS*


.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS*


.


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo bene, questi l'anno scorso non si sono scansati, mi aspetto e pretendo una vittoria netta contro questi e contro il Genoa.


----------



## Gamma (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS*




Parvenza dell'11 titolare.
Mancano solo Tonali(che è comunque disponibile) e Calabria.

Sono queste le partite da vincere, senza alibi di qualsivoglia genere, quindi FORZA!


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS*


Traore è una scheggia impazzita, secondo me sarebbe più utile Kalulu di Florenzi per contrastarne il dinamismo e dare una mano a Kjaer..


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS. CI SARA' FRATTESI. RICORSO ACCOLTO.*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DALLA GDS. CI SARA' FRATTESI. RICORSO ACCOLTO.*


Avessimo avuto questa formazione a Firenze, avremmo avuto ad oggi 3 punti in più.


----------



## overlord (27 Novembre 2021)

Società di melma succursale dei meldoni. Da umiliare ad ogni occasione possibile.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

*Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

-


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky.*


.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky.*


È ora di provare e far mettere minuti a Baka


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

Da stravincere.

Forza!


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

È importante ripartire subito con un filotto di vittorie se vogliamo davvero vincere lo scudetto! Avanti!


----------



## Gamma (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*



Baka deve mettere minuti delle gambe in vista della Coppa d'Africa, bene così.
Speriamo prenda forma un Baka più simile a quello del primo anno al Milan che a quello delle prime uscite della stagione corrente!


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Altra partita per cui non ho buone sensazioni... conta troppo vincere altrimenti l'Inter si fa sotto per davvero. Bisogna tenerli a distanza, quelli fino all'ultimo giocheranno con i titolari tutte e 38 le partite praticamente.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È importante ripartire subito con un filotto di vittorie se vogliamo davvero vincere lo scudetto! Avanti!


il problema è che sotto sotto ci crediamo tutti (me compreso)  ed alla fine non vorrei che questo ci fregherà...


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


.


----------



## King of the North (28 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Baka deve mettere minuti delle gambe in vista della Coppa d'Africa, bene così.
> Speriamo prenda forma un Baka più simile a quello del primo anno al Milan che a quello delle prime uscite della stagione corrente!


La prestazione contro l’Atletico fa ben sperare…..credo ad oggi abbiamo giocato poco perché non ancora in perfetta forma (come ha detto il mister).
La formazione di oggi mi piace e fa capire come il Milan voglia assolutamente andare agli ottavi di Champions. Dobbiamo lottare su entrambi gli obiettivi…..
Se arriviamo agli ottavi, tutto può succedere…


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> La prestazione contro l’Atletico fa ben sperare…..credo ad oggi abbiamo giocato poco perché non ancora in perfetta forma (come ha detto il mister).
> La formazione di oggi mi piace e fa capire come il Milan voglia assolutamente andare agli ottavi di Champions. Dobbiamo lottare su entrambi gli obiettivi…..
> Se arriviamo agli ottavi, tutto può succedere…



Baka non è mai stato scarso. E' chiaro che come tutti i giocatori ha bisogno di giocare con costanza per prendere la forma migliore e soprattutto abituarsi al campo e al sistema di gioco.
Anche nella sua prima esperienza con noi partii male, per poi essere un continuo crescente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


Turn over in difesa e a centrocampo... speriamo in bene. La corsia di destra la trovo inquietante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


florenzi è senza senso, kalulu è più forte oltre che giovane e riposato. 
non è il caso di rischiare una delle sue consuete cappellate per??? non si sa per quale motivo divino florenzi debba giocare sinceramente.
a centrocampo hanno sempre ruotato e sono sempre stati bene, anche qui bo. ma se baka è in forma è una certezza. questo noi non lo possiamo sapere.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le ultimissime di formazione da Sky. Bakayoko con Bennacer.*


Dai dai, vincere


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

*Ufficiali *
*

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
*
SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Matheus, Frattesi; Berardi, Maxime Lopez, Raspadori; Scamacca. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Toljan; Harroui, Magnanelli, Traorè; Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*


----------



## LukeLike (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


Non sarà un po' un azzardo mettere 2 a centrocampo che non hanno mai giocato insieme?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


Baka mi fa un po’ paura ma giusto fare un po’ di turnover


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


Daje! Piallarla questa maledetta succursale gobba!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi
Prendiamo questi 3 punti


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali *
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Kjær, Romagnoli, Hernández; Bennacer, Bakayoko; Saelemaekers, Díaz, Leão; Ibrahimović. A disp.: Mirante, Tătăruşanu; Ballo-Touré, Conti, Gabbia, Kalulu; Kessie, Krunić, Messias, Tonali; Maldini, Pellegri. All.: Pioli.*
> ...


Finalmente torno a vedere una partita del Milan dopo averne saltate un paio. Forza ragazzi!
Vincere necesse est!


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi! 
non posso vederla, non fatemi soffrire troppo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

ibra e 1................. ma dai
la difesa di romagnoli, come se non ci fosse.

iniziamo con le solite certezze.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

mannaggia


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Menomale che era fuorigioco. Ibra aveva sbagliato un qualcosa di impossibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma che si è mangiato Ibra?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Bell'azione bakayoko. Segnamo diamine


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

dai Baka


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma no Ibraaa


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Al terzo segna e sarà regolare


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

e 2 mangiati. ma prima o poi la butta dai.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Ibra ha già cominciato coi fuorigiochi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao è già al terzo dribbling inutile


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

ma porca vacca, ogni volta quante ce ne mangiamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma dai impossibile mangiarsi questi contropiedi. Leao un folle a non passarla prima


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao qui deve essere più egoista


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

leao aspetta un altro po'......................................
che ciucco.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao capra 
Gliel hanno spiegato cos'è il fuorigioco?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Certo che Leao.. da li poteva tirare invece di passare la palla ad uno che era palesemente in offside.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Molto bella questa ripartenza con i suoi passaggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo facendo errori grossolani con il fuorigioco


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Ibra male male.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Bakayoko è partito bene comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao sta giocando con una sufficienza oscena. Tacco verso la propria area, da galera


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Bello il tacco di Leao dai facciamo un'altra vaccata e regaliamo palla nella nostra area


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

ma lo fanno apposta?
sembrano 3 mongoli la davanti


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao tante troppe scelte sbagliate. Sassuolo molto più pragmatico.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe anche il caso di concretizzare ora...


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma Leao è scemo o cosa? Cosa se ne sta a fare in fuorigioco anziché rientrare


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Inspiegabile brahim che manca il pallone


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

e niente un altra partita a bestemmie


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Non stiamo giocando "Male".. ma continuo a vedere i limiti di una squadra senza testa. Si vede abbiamo alcuni giocatori che sono bravi ma sono stupidi e la testa nel calcio è la cosa più importante.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Contro questi è sempre una tragedia


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Maledetto salame


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Saelemakers osceno come a Firenze


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Troppo leziosi.


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

Kalulu e messia al più presto!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Grandissimi rischi ad ogni attacco del Sassuolo


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Contro questi riusciamo sempre a complicarci la vita...mai una partita semplice!


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Bene il duo Bennacer-Baka


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Il solito cesso equilibratore.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Cartellino mancato.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Daje però


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Salame tecnicamente peggiora da partita in partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoliiiiii ahahhaha


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoliiiiiiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

il capitano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Rinnovo a 6 milioni netti più bonus


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

5 milioni a romagna


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Schema perfetto


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Bello schema, bravi.


----------



## Baba (28 Novembre 2021)

Grande Romaaagnaa dai dai dai


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

*Gooolllllllllllllllll*


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a 6 milioni netti più bonus


lo han lasciato anche solo dal tanto è scarso. ottima strategia.


----------



## diavolo (28 Novembre 2021)

Grande capitano


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Bene bene


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Gooool!


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Baka migliore per ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Novembre 2021)

Ottimo capitone


----------



## chicagousait (28 Novembre 2021)

Madò il capitano ha segnato


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

Grande gosthbuster


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Bene ora altri 2


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Scamacca rivedibile qui, eh!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Almeno un altro gol ora, va chiusa


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Non ho parole. Regalato come a Firenze. REGALATO


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Baka


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Pareggio di Stacacca


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

giusto, schema inguardabile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Tassa bakayoko


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Se vabbè ciao


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Bakayoko maledetto


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

che cesso stratosferico bakayoko


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Scamacca si riscatta, porca vacca


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

UGUALE al terzo gol della Fiorentina. Vogliamo farci male da soli


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Prendiamo troppi gol


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma come è possibile un buco del genere?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Tassa bakayoko


l'errore è voler fare certe cose coi nostri giocatori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Noi regaliamo i palloni ma ogni giornata si inventano i gol però eh


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Gol da squadra che NON può lottare per lo scudetto


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Me lo sentivo ke x vincere dobbiamo farne 6 oggi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa fa Florenzi? Che cavolo fa? Poi sbaglia anche Bakayoko, ma era Florenzi a metterlo in difficoltà


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

arriveremo alla 38ima con 100 gol al passivo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Bakayoko il solito inadeguato.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

boh, ma lo scudetto non si vinceva non prendendo goal?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Novembre 2021)

Che meravigliosi acquisti quest'anno, veramente marroni


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Noi regaliamo i palloni ma ogni giornata si inventano i gol però eh


Settimana scorsa Saponara, oggi Scamacca. Sti zombie si svegliano solo contro di noi


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

incredibile...continuiamo a confezionare gol per gli avversari con errori clamorosi. Questo poi doveva fare il gol della vita !


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Novembre 2021)

Assurdo che pure un pippone atomico come scamacca, con noi faccia gli eurogol all'incrocio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Per me francamente L errore era piu di Florenzi che di Bakayoko - o alla pari come minimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Che rischio Diaz. Errori assurdi


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

ennesimo regalo nostro però, che palleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Temevo fischiasse il rigoretto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Facciamo veramente Cacare !
Ogni volta regaliamo eurogoal agli avversari perchè non abbiamo mai un giocatore (mai mai mai) che vada a disturbare il tiratore.

Così come con saponara,oggi con scamacca.
Prendono tranquillamente la mira,tanto nessuno gli va incontro.
Se avessimo avuto un Barella in squadra,si sarebbe immolato ad ogni tiro avversario


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Madonna Baka.... 
Gennaio sarà una sofferenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per me francamente L errore era piu di Florenzi che di Bakayoko - o alla pari come minimo


insensato metterli entrambi, il mago della panchina ancora in versione guardiola.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Va beh ragazzi se fanno gli eurogol che ci possono fare?


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi non è ancora in ritmo partita.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Brahim molto male


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Non c'è verso di controllare in tranquillità un risultato...mai nella vita. Siamo troppo discontinui per pensare in grande purtroppo


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Che palle, sembra di rivedere la partita di Firenze, sbagliamo sempre l'ultima cosa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao oggi da prendere a sberle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Florenzi non è ancora in ritmo partita.


Per me ormai è un ex. Nemmeno mezza partita decente ad oggi


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Poi mi dicono Leao da pallone d'oro.. ma avete visto che intelligenza calcistica ha?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

romagnoli oggi buono, è l'indicatore che non la vinceremo mai.
ibra pietoso, ci manca una punta seria.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma come fai a vincere il campionato se subisci gol ogni partita? Ma per carità...cercassero di portarla a casa in qualche modo


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Teocoli imbucato a bordo campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Siamo in bambola


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

ovviamente scamacca non ci aveva mai fatto gol, cosa doveva succedere oggi?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Raddoppio Sassuolo


----------



## diavolo (28 Novembre 2021)

Addio


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Bravissimi


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

haahahhaha ogni partita 5 gol subiti, andassero a quel paese


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Era nell'aria. Disastro totale

Svegliaaaa


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Vergognosi, semplicemente vergognosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Scamarcio in versione Ibra 2009... Niente da fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

meritato, facciamo ridere i polli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Gol a grappoli proprio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa diamine stiamo combinando?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

E questa squadra secondo voi è da scudetto? Che prende 100 gol a partita? Dai


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Anche fortunati, sti maledetti


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi ne prendiamo 5


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

In due partite ci siamo fatti recuperare 6 punti, inutile le prime 10 partite senza perdere, siamo una squadra da zona champions, forse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Senza Tomori siamo difesa da fondo classifica.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Finito il campionato dai


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

A posto dai...sarà per il prossimo anno


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma che sculati
Eurogol e rimpallo
Lo scudetto così non lo vinci, lo scorso anno l'inter subiva decine di cross e non prendeva mezza gol


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Che sfiga, ma eravamo messi male.
Per me Ibra a parte i fuori gioco cronici stava giocando bene


----------



## diavolo (28 Novembre 2021)

Bakayoko ha la reattività di uno sgabello


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

e anche quest'anno vince l'inter


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Ci mancava pure pioli a fare il fenomeno con sti cessi tutti assieme oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Usciti totalmente dal campo


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Novembre 2021)

Non è possibile subire gol su ogni tiro però, e che cavolo.


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Temevo tanto sta partita, Sassuolo bestia nera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Come buttare una stagione in 10 giorni. Facciamo sempre autogol o assist a cani e porchi


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Lopez sembra ciripiripi kodak


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Signori non vinceremo mai il campionato. Media di 2 gol a partita. Facciamo ridere...
Puntiamo al quarto posto và che se continuiamo così non arriviamo manco a quello


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma che stiamo combinando?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

ma chi è la capra che l'ha lasciato totalmente libero ? 

ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Quando entri in area da solo 5 volte e butti il pallone ti meriti questo ed altro. Leao ha bisogno di una testata sui denti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

da quando c'è ibra prendiamo tipo 5 gol a partita.
sarà un caso.
tutti contenti è la nostra guida pensiamo al rinnovo.
leao pensa di giocare con gli amici, diaz non fa nulla, pioli fa il fenomeno.
bella roba.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Sempre così, non vinciamo mai un tubo; ogni anno la stessa storia.
Italiano, Dionisi, Scamacca, Destro, Raspadori, Becao, Laureato, uno schifo.


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma chi è la capra che l'ha lasciato totalmente libero ?
> 
> ma come si faaaaaaaaaaaa


Romagnoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Salame Bennacer e Florenzi da togliere al più presto possibile.
Kalulu diaz e tonali e ci sono speranze


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Mancando Tomori, Kjaer deve fare il doppio lavoro. Manchiamo di carattere, troppo molli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Ottimo,ancora una volta l'Inter che recupera punti su punti partendo da -7 ........bravissimi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè speriamo nel quarto posto a sto punto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer orribile oggi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Calma è ancora lunga


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Mettesse subito Kessie e tonali


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Dobbiamo farci una rosa da 35 giocatori noi perché siamo sempre falcidiati dagli infortuni, solo così possiamo competere x qualcosa


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma Raspadori era rosso ragazzi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Urgono tonali e kessiè. Bennacer inutile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Calma è ancora lunga


Sarà pure ancora lunga ma concedere 3 gol a partita agli avversari è inaccettabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo farci una rosa da 35 giocatori noi perché siamo sempre falcidiati dagli infortuni, solo così possiamo competere x qualcosa


kalulu e tonali sono disponibili e freschi. ma sono in panchina.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Raspadori era da rosso e l'hanno pure rivista al VAR.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Credo che questa squadra abbia raggiunto il limite... ne sono sempre più convinto. Di più non credo possano dare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Urgono tonali e kessiè. Bennacer inutile


Lui, Salame e Florenzi sono da togliere. Solo danni


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao insopportabile per ora, atteggiamento completamente sbagliato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Eravamo partiti bene poi i soliti errori da dilettanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Non passiamo più il centrocampo eh. Sassuolo prima di noi su ogni pallone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma Bennacer si sta tenendo indietro per la Copp d‘Africa o e diventato veramente così scarso?


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Quanto facciamo schifo ragazzi, speriamo che il sorpasso avvenga al più presto almeno non mi faccio il sangue amaro.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che questa squadra abbia raggiunto il limite... ne sono sempre più convinto. Di più non credo possano dare.


Non lo siamo mai stati
Così come non lo è il Napoli e l'inter dopo aver perso Lukaku Hakimi e Conte


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Che schifo di campionato la Serie A.. sempre ste squadre che accerchiano l'arbitro sempre per terra sempre a lamentarsi.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Ogni volta che c'è da allungare o tenere il passo non lo facciamo mai. 
Con Pioli non vinceremo mai NIENTE.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo di chiudere il tempo con solo un gol di svantaggio. Terribili


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Novembre 2021)

Il Sassuolo è stato messo alle corde dal CAGLIARI la settimana scorsa. Mai avrei immaginato una roba simile oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

con romagnoli è come non avere un difensore.
se non la prende kjaer vanno in porta continuamente


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia ibra...che degrado.


----------



## Goro (28 Novembre 2021)

Sto vedendo dalla mezzora, perchè il Sassuolo sembra il Real Madrid?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao hai rotto il quarzo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

Ibrahimovic oggi sta facendo veramente pena.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Con ibra giochiamo da cani


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Pioli ha lo stesso problema di Saelemaker, crede di poter fare meglio ma si complica solo la vita.


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Almeno DIECI VOLTE siamo entrati lateralmente in area avversaria completamente indisturbati e abbiamo sbagliato tutti gli assist rasoterra di 5 metri!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Spero faccia dei cambi ora.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Ibra magari ti fa la doppietta improvvisa come a Firenze, ma sta veramente facendo pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Babba bia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con romagnoli è come non avere un difensore.
> se non la prende kjaer vanno in porta continuamente


„Affidabile „ , „non trovi giocatori come lui a costi contenuti „…ogni maledetta partita e un parto


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Sassuolo partita della vita, noi in bambola totale.

Leao atteggiamento da schiaffi, bennacer inutile, bakayoko osceno.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer inguardabile.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Da un certo punto in poi non siamo più riusciti ad attaccare in modo organizzato.

I due presunti candidati a sostituire Ibra in futuro ci hanno castigato, ma normalmente non segnano così tanto... Boh!
Mi girano non poco


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Mah, a parte Kjaer e Theo e Maignan che mi pare incolpevole sui gol gli altri devono andare zappare. Partita che mi ricorda tantissimo quella di Firenze.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Fare subito dei cambi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> „Affidabile „ , „non trovi giocatori come lui a costi contenuti „…ogni maledetta partita e un parto


io non mi arrabbio neanche più, se vuoi continuare a fare affari sporchi con raiola poi questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

Un tempo regalato per scelte incomprensibili a centrocampo. Va beh


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Da un certo punto in poi non siamo più riusciti ad attaccare in modo organizzato.
> 
> I due presunti candidati a sostituire Ibra in futuro ci hanno castigato, ma normalmente non segnano così tanto... Boh!
> Mi girano non poco


Sarebbero? Scacacca e?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

L'importante era rinnovare al pinolo in panchina,non pensare alla prossima partita e al proseguo della stagione.
Se oggi non riusciamo a fare neanche 1 punto,abbiamo BUTTATO VIA un'altra stagione,incrediible.

E contro Fiorentina e Sassuolo,patetici !


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Fuori gli asini salamacesso e Bakaiocesso.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

Non siamo concreti. Siamo arrivati 20 volte sul fondo, cross in mezzo alto o basso che sia, e nessuno che si fa trovare. Succede un po' troppo spesso e da troppe partite


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Sapevo io che pure questa era persa. Pazzesca la sfiga che abbiamo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, a parte Kjaer e Theo e Maignan che mi pare incolpevole sui gol gli altri devono andare zappare. Partita che mi ricorda tantissimo quella di Firenze.


Servono cambi immediati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Inascoltabile sta gente di Dazn comunque


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un tempo regalato per scelte incomprensibili a centrocampo. Va beh


i primi 25 abbiamo dominato letteralmente senza concretizzare, poi 1 errore ed il vetro va in frantumi.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Squadra scandalosamente senza voglia


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, a parte Kjaer e Theo e Maignan che mi pare incolpevole sui gol gli altri devono andare zappare. Partita che mi ricorda tantissimo quella di Firenze.


Per nulla. Li avevi dominato. Qui non hai visto palla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Sta squadra non può vincere niente. Prendiamo troppi gol


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Messias, tonali, kessie, kalulu PRIMA DI SUBITO.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Il sogno titolo può essere accantonato definitivamente.
Prendiamo troppi gol.

Vincerà di nuovo l'inter che è piu matura ed esperta come squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non siamo concreti. Siamo arrivati 20 volte sul fondo, cross in mezzo alto o basso che sia, e nessuno che si fa trovare. Succede un po' troppo spesso e da troppe partite


giochiamo senza una punta e con un 3/4 modestissimo. è normale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Dentro subito Kessie e Tonali per favore.


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Partita compromessa dopo che eravamo appena passati in vantaggio. Inammissibile avere sempre questi cali di tensione in cui puntualmente veniamo purgati! Stiamo buttando tutto all'aria come l'anno scorso. Incredibile l'atteggiamento da squadra intimorita e sconclusionata. I troppi cambi poi hanno tolto identità ed ordine alla squadra ed ecco i risultati. Che amarezza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Vorrei fare notare che stiamo perdendo grazie ai presunti equilibratori. Salaschifo, Bacacesso, Fiorenzi. Equilibrassero in panchina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Ibrahhimovic lo vogliamo tirare fuori per cortesia ?
Va bene anche un attaccante della primavera al suo posto.

Da quando non riesce più a calciare in porta ?
Oggi 3 volte che il pallone gli passa a 1 cm e lui lo sbuccia clamorosamente.
Mi sono stufato,poi magari fa come contro la viola e segna,ma basta caxo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dentro subito Kessie e Tonali per favore.


Bennacer è un disastro.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per nulla. Li avevi dominato. Qui non hai visto palla.


Non è vero dai, primi 25 minuti abbiamo tenuto noi il pallino del gioco, solo che ci mancava sempre lo step finale per concretizzare, esattamente come a Firenze. E loro sono davanti grazie a regali nostri, come a Firenze...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Se conosco bene il mio pollo il primo cambio sarà Krunic


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Non lo so come finirà ma già subire due gol da questi per me è una sconfitta .


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Quante partite sono che ne becchiamo almeno 2? Acclarato che questa squadra il campionato non lo può vincere


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sogno titolo può essere accantonato definitivamente.
> Prendiamo troppi gol.
> 
> Vincerà di nuovo l'inter che è piu matura ed esperta come squadra.


17 gol in 14 partite, roba da metà classifica.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ibrahhimovic lo vogliamo tirare fuori per cortesia ?
> Va bene anche un attaccante della primavera al suo posto.
> 
> Da quando non riesce più a calciare in porta ?
> ...


Non esageriamo, non ci sono alternative migliori. Però é vero, liscia un sacco di palloni come si vede nelle partite di calcetto fra 50enni


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dentro subito Kessie e Tonali per favore.


E anche Kalulu per Florenzi, dimenticavo.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia, che gol da polli che abbiamo preso...


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Siamo maledetti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare notare che stiamo perdendo grazie ai presunti equilibratori. Salaschifo, Bacacesso, Fiorenzi. Equilibrassero in panchina.



Ovvio,il pinolo in panchina,fresco fresco di rinnovo,deve sempre combinare qualche casino.
Proprio oggi il nuovo Guiardiola si doveva inventare il trio magico Florenzi-Saele e Bakayoko !

Ma poca boia,ma abbiamo kalulu che sta giocando benissimo su quella fascia,ma butta dentro lui e Florenzi lo fai giocare negli ultimi 10 minuti.
Stessa cosa per Bakayoko.

Ora come minimo dovremo pure subire il "rinforzo" Krunic per ribaltare la partita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non lo so come finirà ma già subire due gol da questi per me è una sconfitta .


Bakayoko nel nostro modo di giocare dove i centrocampisti centrali sono spesso oggetto di pressione alta non c'entra niente. Non so come gli sia venuta l'idea di metterlo in campo. Anzi non so come gli è venuta l'idea di comprarlo.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sarebbero? Scacacca e?


Vlahovic nella partita precedente


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

vora


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bennacer inguardabile.


voragini a centrocampo. 

spero faccia subito cambi perchè non possiamo perdere punti anche oggi. 

dietro cmq siamo la banda del buco, subiamo gol come se piovesse.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio,il pinolo in panchina,fresco fresco di rinnovo,deve sempre combinare qualche casino.
> Proprio oggi il nuovo Guiardiola si doveva inventare il trio magico Florenzi-Saele e Bakayoko !
> 
> Ma poca boia,ma abbiamo kalulu che sta giocando benissimo su quella fascia,ma butta dentro lui e Florenzi lo fai giocare negli ultimi 10 minuti.
> ...


Che schifo, ho una delusione addosso....


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Se vuoi vincere devi avere campioni.. col Milan è sempre stato cosi.. non siamo in grado di fare le nozze con i fichi secchi come la rube o Inda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, non ci sono alternative migliori. Però é vero, liscia un sacco di palloni come si vede nelle partite di calcetto fra 50enni


Mi spiace ma io rischierei Pellegri.
Sono stufo di vederli sempre in fuorigioco per poi rientrare con calma assoluta.

Discorso valido non solo per Ibra ma anche per Leao.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Dopo il vantaggio ci siamo addormentati e a centrocampo c’è qualcosa che non va. Dentro subito Sandrino (quanto odio guardarla dal telefono)


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko nel nostro modo di giocare dove i centrocampisti centrali sono spesso oggetto di pressione alta non c'entra niente. Non so come gli sia venuta l'idea di metterlo in campo. Anzi non so come gli è venuta l'idea di comprarlo.


Non è nemmeno facile giocare senza i due titolari. 
Come se l'inter levasse brozo e barella contemporaneamente .


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Non si può rinunciare a Kessiè e Tonali insieme però.
Turnover massimo in mezzo al campo contro una buona squadra come il Sassuolo è da pazzi, fermo restando che facciamo troppi errori quando siamo lì davanti, anche l'ultima azione Diaz-Ibra.
Buttare una partita quando vai in vantaggio non è da squadra da titolo, bene metterselo in testa.
Adesso dovremmo fare i miracoli per ribaltarla


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Pioli dopo ogni parita miracolosa vinta, la partita seguente fa formazioni alla pene di cane, probabilmente si galvanizza troppo.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, che gol da polli che abbiamo preso...


Vabbe secondo gol ne parliamo?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Primo tempo immondo.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Che presa a male, ma come si fa a proporre baka e benna insieme contro il Sassuolo che gioca alto a viso aperto.... Poteva aspettare la Salernitana per sto esperimento mistico


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è nemmeno facile giocare senza i due titolari.
> Come se l'inter levasse brozo e barella contemporaneamente .


Infatti... Ma sai bene anche tu che nel nostro sistema di gioco i due centrocampisti centrali devono saperla gestire la palla. Benché Kessiè non sia quello dell'anno scorso, sradicargli palla è molto complicato. Bakayoko quando viene pressato va in difficoltà, lo si sapeva. E lo hanno acquistato lo stesso.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi possono succedere due cose:
1) Nel secondo tempo la ribaltiamo e la vinciamo, oppure
2) Il crollo di Gennaio quest'anno comincia a Novembre. Siamo stati dunque campioni d'Autunno.
Io gioco la 1 e voglio la 1.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Che presa a male, ma come si fa a proporre baka e benna insieme contro il Sassuolo che gioca alto a viso aperto.... Poteva aspettare la Salernitana per sto esperimento mistico



Doveva giustificare il suo nuovo contratto.
Il "Guardiola" italiano....si,il cugino del cugino di Guardiola


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

I cambi vanno fatti subito per far capire che li dobbiamo schiacciare, punto e basta.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko nel nostro modo di giocare dove i centrocampisti centrali sono spesso oggetto di pressione alta non c'entra niente. Non so come gli sia venuta l'idea di metterlo in campo. Anzi non so come gli è venuta l'idea di comprarlo.


Comprato, credo in ottica Champions per avere peso all'occorrenza.
Acquisto ritardato cone se fosse nel destino.
Però si vince e si perde di squadra.


----------



## kipstar (28 Novembre 2021)

magari la recuperiamo....speriamo.
ma mi pare evidente che non si possano prendere sempre due o più gol a partita.....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Quando hai Bennacer, Tonali, Kessie per 2 posti, non esiste alcuna ragione valida per mettere titolare Bakayoko.

Devono essere morti oppure avere la finale di CL il giorno dopo per avere una minima giustificazione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sarà pure ancora lunga ma concedere


Dai possiamo ribaltarla.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Perdere mi fa sempre incazzare ma contro lo scansuolo ancora di più.

Ad ogni modo, siamo arrivati in area tante volte da sinistra con theo e Leao ma poi attacchiamo l'area malissimo.




Da destra invece tra saele e Florenzi il nulla cosmico .
Florenzi è un rottame.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo tifare sta squadra da 10 anni a questa parte ti fa mandare al manicomio.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdere mi fa sempre incazzare ma c*ontro lo scansuolo ancora di più.*
> 
> Ad ogni modo, siamo arrivati in area tante volte da sinistra con theo e Leao ma poi attacchiamo l'area malissimo.
> 
> ...


Con questi abbiamo una tassa ogni anno, incredibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Oggi possono succedere due cose:
> 1) Nel secondo tempo la ribaltiamo e la vinciamo, oppure
> 2) Il crollo di Gennaio quest'anno comincia a Novembre. Siamo stati dunque campioni d'Autunno.
> Io gioco la 1 e voglio la 1.



Manca l'opzione 3 : subiamo altre 2 pappine.
Che è anche l'ipotesi più accreditata.

Mamma mia che delusione,se non la ribaltiamo bisognerebbe fare tabula rasa,altro che rinnovo...


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

L'unica vera mota dolente è la scelta di schierare Florenzi che ad oggi non ha nessuna spiegazione logica e che ha condizionato molto la partita. 
Partita facilmente rimediabile perché questo Sassuolo è veramente poca roba.
Fuori Florenzi e Bennacer per cominciare a tenere campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pioli dopo ogni parita miracolosa vinta, la partita seguente fa formazioni alla pene di cane, probabilmente si galvanizza troppo.


Non è così, è la differenza tra avere ottimi giocatori e grandi giocatori. Sono settimane che lo dico.. ovvio che sei hai grandi giocatori tutte le partite vengono giocate alla grande. Se sei altalenante significa che non sei continuo perché c'è un limite a livello di giocatori. Io sono un fan degli allenatori mi conosci, però è inutile prendersela con Pioli. Lui ha dei limiti come tutti i singoli in squadra altrimenti sarebbero dei campioni. Noi ci dimentichiamo che in fondo ci sono giocatori scarsi, buoni, ottimi e fuoriclasse.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao comunque super fumoso come sempre dribbla ma sbaglia sempre l'ultima scelta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Non si può pensare di ribaltare sempre 2 o 3 gol, è un dispendio di energie anche mentali che prima o poi a lungo andare si paga in campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Vediamo che combina junior va.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessiè e messias subito in campo. Ennesima formazione sbagliata da pioli


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Fuori Diaz e Baka per Kessiè e Messiah


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è così, è la differenza tra avere ottimi giocatori e grandi giocatori. Sono settimane che lo dico.. ovvio che sei hai grandi giocatori tutte le partite vengono giocate alla grande. Se sei altalenante significa che non sei continuo perché c'è un limite a livello di giocatori. Io sono un fan degli allenatori mi conosci, però è inutile prendersela con Pioli. Lui ha dei limiti come tutti i singoli in squadra altrimenti sarebbero dei campioni. Noi ci dimentichiamo che in fondo ci sono giocatori scarsi, buoni, ottimi e fuoriclasse.


Avresti ragione, se non fosse che stiamo affrontando il SASSUOLO. Dai...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è così, è la differenza tra avere ottimi giocatori e grandi giocatori. Sono settimane che lo dico.. ovvio che sei hai grandi giocatori tutte le partite vengono giocate alla grande. Se sei altalenante significa che non sei continuo perché c'è un limite a livello di giocatori. Io sono un fan degli allenatori mi conosci, però è inutile prendersela con Pioli. Lui ha dei limiti come tutti i singoli in squadra altrimenti sarebbero dei campioni. Noi ci dimentichiamo che in fondo ci sono giocatori scarsi, buoni, ottimi e fuoriclasse.



Hai 3 titolari perfettamente sani ed in forma.

Devi sceglierne 2, se vai a prendere il quarto che è pure scarso, te la vai un pò a cercare


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Diaz comunque da quando è rientrato sta facendo malissimo. Comincio a nutrire forti dubbi sul fatto che si possa pensare a lui come titolare inamovibile. Ha più senso panchinarlo forse è ricominciare a sfruttare le sue caratteristiche a partita in corso.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

se poi ci riduciamo a dover schierare sempre Kessie ,dategli i soldi e facciamola finita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ogni partita una sofferenza incredibile comunque.
Sta squadra e sto sport sono tossici per la salute.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Anche romagnoli gol a parte è sempre improponibile


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Pioli oggi non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Difendiamo in 1, solo Kjaer.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Siamo fuffa oggi col piedino giocano


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Se non altro ora stiamo giocando a calcio


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Sui rimpalli e deviazioni hanno un ehm fortuna incredibile


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Con Kessie abbiamo sprecato un cambio.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Dovremmo mangiarceli invece continuano a fare quello che vogliono


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

Possiamo giocare fino a domani


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Anche Dionisi si mette in tasca padre piolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Niente, come nel primo tempo. Sassuolo prima di noi su ogni pallone. Quando ripartono arrivano velocissimi nella nostra trequarti praticamente senza contrasti


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Saele un bel cesso eh


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Tonali per Bennacer o si fa buttare fuori


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Questi qua del Sassuolo li odio più di tutte le altre succursali. Proprio un distillato di odio, purissimo. Intanto Frattesi che non doveva giocare con fa ammonire Bennacer.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Niente, come nel primo tempo. Sassuolo prima di noi su ogni pallone. Quando ripartono arrivano velocissimi nella nostra trequarti praticamente senza contrasti


Leao, Hernandez, Romagnoli, Florenzie e Saele sembrano rimbambiti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Poca qualità. Quel belga rovina un buon 60% del potenziale offensivo con la sua stupidità.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer ci sta rovinando


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer ammonito ed inguardabile. Fuori subito basta


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia che schifo, facciamo ridere i polli.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Altro giallo a causa di Frattesi che non doveva giocare.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Pessimo Bennacer

Sto Frattessi pare Tardelli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ricordiamo che questo manco doveva giocare


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

tutti i nostri fenomeni da 50M e palloni d'orodistrutti da FRATTESI.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Questo non era fallo né ammonizione.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma segnaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

saele è l'inutilità fatta giocatore, non sa fare NULLA.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Non si può perdere con sta succursale indegna


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Fuori di 50 metri........... Leao....


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma Leao riesce a centrare la porta????


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Chi se ne frega del campionato, vinciamo la champions


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Leao quando segni...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma tonali quando entra dopo che restiamo in 10?


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Il problema è che Kjaer sta andando a prendere alto i giocatori del Sassuolo, quello lo faceva Tomori, di fatto come si perde palle ci ritroviamo con Romagnoli e Florenzi contro 4-5 giocatori del sassuolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

altra meta del pallone d'oro....
impazzisco ormai. che massa di caproni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Per bennacer missà che pioli aspetta il rosso


----------



## @[email protected] (28 Novembre 2021)

Telecronaca in modalità Sassuolo channel


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Leva Bennacer


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Saele per me ha superato Krunic come odio sportivo.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Ha fatto bene Pioli a tenere in campo Saelemaekers.
Ma non stiamo facendo niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Isma irriconoscibile, serve Sandro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Che odio bennacer


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Ci vuole un miracolo


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Cmnq non è evidentissimo perché non si può dire che camminiamo, ma noi siamo meno brillanti


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

Provo imbarazzo per bennacer


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Un punto nelle ultime tre partite ed ecco qua che i nati male e dopo a cui gira sempre tutto bene sono lì ad uno sputo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Novembre 2021)

Niente siamo in caduta libera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Pioli leva Bennacer dai


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo giocando troppo male e Pioli oggi non ci sta capendo una minchia


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Finalmente fuori quell'imbrocchito di bennacer


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque guardiamoci dalla Juve e dalle romane per il quarto posto.
Per lo scudetto per me finisce oggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer da prendere a schiaffi. Mentalmente non c era proprio


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Grugno *riprendila*


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi, Saele tutta gente che pesa 2 chili e che non ha forza nelle gambe mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Che cesso sto Florenzi arridatemi Kalulu anzi Balo


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque guardiamoci dalla Juve e dalle romane per il quarto posto.
> Per lo scudetto per me finisce oggi.


E anche quest'anno si vince il prossimo, siamo in tutto e per tutto l'inter pre-calciopoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggettivamente troppo male oggi


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Non facciamo mezzo tiro nello specchio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che cesso sto Florenzi arridatemi Kalulu anzi Balo


Ma davvero almeno Billy ci prova


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Dobbiamo affrontare ancora Udinese e Genoa, che insieme al Sassuolo sono sempre quelle che ci rompono


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

A dazon ridono esaltando il gioco del sassuolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

per colpa di ibra facciamo un pressing forsennato sempre a vuoto, perchè lui è immobile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Theo che Lancia e Ibra / Romagnoli entrambi fermi in fuorigioco. Beh, peggio di cose e difficile.

Ibra in condizioni orribili


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo affrontare ancora Udinese e Genoa, che insieme al Sassuolo sono sempre quelle che ci rompono


Dobbiamo fare almeno 2 gol a partita per essere "quasi" sicuri di portare a casa 1 punto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

25 minuti. Almeno evitiamo la debacle


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Chi togliereste?
Ibra o Leao per Pellegri?


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Pure i telecronisti ci perculano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi dorme in campo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoliiiiiii non ho più parole


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Madonna mia Romagnoli....


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

1-3 meritatissimo. Kessiè imbarazzante in uscita


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma sparati kessie


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Io non ho parole. Questo è un gol degno di paperissima.


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo regalato un altro gol, non ci credo!!!!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Novembre 2021)

Buonanotte. E' stato bellino finché è durato.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Grande presideeeeee


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli....


----------



## diavolo (28 Novembre 2021)

Che schifo


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A dazon ridono esaltando il gioco del sassuolo.


Io la sto guardando in spagnolo e dicono la stessa cosa...la verità è che stanno giocando benissimo e noi stiamo facendo vomitare


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Che schifo di squadra.
18 gol in 13 partite, una vera squadra di m.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Non ci sono sono davvero parole.

Romagnoli. Santo Dio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

7 gol presi in 2 partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie io non ho più parole


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli. Che lo dico a fare


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie scandaloso


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi Berardi non salta nemmeno le sedie, come cacchio si fa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Non ho capito perché non ha fatto giocare Kalulu al posto di quell'asino di Florenzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Theo che Lancia e Ibra / Romagnoli entrambi fermi in fuorigioco. Beh, peggio di cose e difficile.
> 
> Ibra in condizioni orribili


abbiamo perso il campionato nel momento in cui giroud ha preso la 9.
in quel momento non abbiamo 1 puta per tutto l'anno.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Novembre 2021)

Crisi nera. Solito Berardi, solito maledetto Sassuolo. Pensiamo al quarto posto, ci sarà tanto da soffrire anche quest'anno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Sto Sassuolo inizio a odiarlo quanto la Rube


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli in versione contro Dybala


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Come arrivano i rinnovi.... taaaaaccccccc


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

L ho scritto prima. Gol a parte Romagnoli imbarazzante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie pensa solo alla panchina d'oro del PSG, Romagnoli è una piaga.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Crisi nera. Solito Berardi, solito maledetto Sassuolo. Pensiamo al quarto posto, ci sarà tanto da soffrire anche quest'anno.


Solito Destro, solito Dionisi, solito Itagliano, solito Berardi, solito Lautaro, solito Becao, solito Immobile, solito Correa.....che ci vuoi fare? Abbiamo una squadra scandalosa questi sono i risultati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Berardi che segna di destro.... Le ho viste tutte oggi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie…10 milioni di pugni in facci. Demente, arrogante, svogliato. SCHIFOSO


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che schifo di squadra.
> 18 gol in 13 partite, una vera squadra di m.


E basta con questi insulti
Vai a tifare qualche altra squadra


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

Rinnovo e sconfitta, tutto nella norma


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Persa ripetutamente palla sia per approssimazione ma anche con rimpalli casuali...


----------



## Igniorante (28 Novembre 2021)

Stagione finita, bella squadra di senza palle


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Il Sassuolo oggi è più forte. Poco da dire.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Grazie Presidente!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Novembre 2021)

Terzo gol del Sassuolo merito di kessie e romagnoli.... Fateli andare via a zero.
Maledetti schifosi .... Nemmeno in serie B si vedono ste schifezze


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma perchè Romagnoli è caduto come un idiota?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

inaccettabile e imbarazzanti.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

3 partite, 2 in casa, 1 punto.

Fine delle discussioni.


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Tra questa e Firenze io non so cosa dire


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Detto in precedenza. Anche oggi ne prendiamo 4


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Un crollo veramente verticale. A Genova la vedo male


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa fa theo


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Che imbarazzo

Me lo sentivo che in queste partite avremmo buttato via tutto, pensiamo al quarto posto va


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Theo che cerca di farsi espellere...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Non siamo da scudetto, poco da dire.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

eheheh ma l'Inter111 gioca da schifoo1111 noi faccio111mo giocoooo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manca l'opzione 3 : subiamo altre 2 pappine.
> Che è anche l'ipotesi più accreditata.
> 
> Mamma mia che delusione,se non la ribaltiamo bisognerebbe fare tabula rasa,altro che rinnovo...



Come volevasi dimostrare....
Purtroppo esistono tifosi con i paraocchi che alle prime avvisaglie (contro la Fiorentina) subito giustificavano "eeeh,noin bisogna prendersela perchè è la 1° partita persa in campionato".

Talmente ciechi da non accorgersi che questi sono scoppiati.
Ma non a febbraio come nella passata stagione,ma direttamente a novembre.

Che schifo,poi aggiungiamo il pinolo in panchina che si crede il guardiola italiano.
Oggi doveva fare turnover,oggi,non contro la Salernitana,no,contro la nostra bestia nera.
Bravissimo,rinnovo meritatissimo.
Sicuro che con questo non vinceremo neanche il premio wc d'oro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Theo graziato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Che degrado


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Qua chi ha graziato eh? Qui il giallo ci stava tutto, poche balle.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Romagnoli è caduto come un idiota?


Tanto oramai il rinnovo a 3,5 milioni glielo fanno...... Io lo manderei via subito domani.

È una tassa fissa.... Ogni partita che gioca un gol agli avversari lo regala sempre. Sempre


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

Comprerei Berardi solo per non averlo contro, ci ha fatto più gol dei due Ronaldo messi insieme


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessiè ancora osceno. Non ho parole


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Novembre 2021)

Niente col sassuolo proprio non ce la facciamo. Dominiamo l’atletico ma con questi proprio non ce la facciamo.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo facendo più che pietà


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Siamo cotti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Che vergogna. Ma quanto vogliono romagnoli e kessie per rinnovare?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie da spedire sulla luna


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma sto cronisti?i peggiori


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Per me ne prendiamo un altro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma sto Matheus Henrique saltato fuori dal nulla? Sembra Iniesta.


----------



## UDG (28 Novembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto, poco da dire.


Forse neanche da quarto se continuiamo così


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

E comunque i cambi non hanno dato niente, segno che ci sono problemi ben più gravi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque è il solito crollo verticale delle squadre di Pioli.
Quest'anno è arrivato un po' prima perché siamo partiti ancora più a razzo.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Non è giornata.
Cambio che condivido se non perdiamo chi lancia*.*
bisogna anche capire quanto può dare Pellegri


----------



## hiei87 (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solito Destro, solito Dionisi, solito Itagliano, solito Berardi, solito Lautaro, solito Becao, solito Immobile, solito Correa.....che ci vuoi fare? Abbiamo una squadra scandalosa questi sono i risultati.


Ci stanno scherzando letteralmente. Altro che scudetto...


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Che degrado. Oggi molto peggio di Firenze, qua abbiamo smesso di giocare dopo 25 minuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie. Mi fai diventare razzista


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che degrado. Oggi molto peggio di Firenze, qua abbiamo smesso di giocare dopo 25 minuti.


Già, oggi imbarazzanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma sta giocando il Barcellona di Guardiola? A dazn stanno santificando il Sassuolo senza pudore


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

ha cotto il razzo kessiè con questi palloni persi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Se dopo Firenze ero pessimista dopo oggi direi che, salvo miracoli, il primo posto ce lo scordiamo.

E avrei detto lo stesso anche se per culo l'avessimo ribaltata. Inaccettabile giocare così.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma sta giocando il Barcellona di Guardiola? A dazn stanno santificando il Sassuolo senza pudore


Ci stanno dominando ai livelli di Liverpool-Milan


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

Ho spento. Una squadra di sopravvalutati. Tutti quanti. Dirigenti, allenatore, Ibra, tutti i giovani...un ricettacolo di sopravvalutati.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non è giornata.
> Cambio che condivido se non perdiamo chi lancia*.*
> bisogna anche capire quanto può dare Pellegri


È da 3 partite che non è giornata...


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Guardate la rabbia che ci mettono i piastrellisti sui palloni dubbi e confrontatela con Leao.


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

Se anche capitan kjaer affonda la barca oggi è andata


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

per fortuna che quando ho detto che con l'atletico non abbiam fatto una gran partita gli intenditori mi hanno cazziato.

complimenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie è entrato da sabotatore, basta con questi mercenari che pensano solo ai petroldollari di Al Khelaifi.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi oggi la partita la decisa Pioli. Scelte assurde.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per fortuna che quando ho detto che con l'atletico non abbiam fatto una gran partita gli intenditori mi hanno cazziato.
> 
> complimenti.


Adesso con il culo che abbiamo andiamo in europa league, usciremo agli ottavi come sempre e ci giocheremo il quarto posto fino alla 38ima, come l'anno scorso del resto la squadra titolare non è stata minimamente toccata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ci stanno umiliando comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie ok ma il centrocampo iniziale? Che roba pietosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ragazzi oggi la partita la decisa Pioli. Scelte assurde.


E dal derby con Ballo Touré che ne sta sbagliando scelte a raffica


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli letteralmente uno sgabello.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli ahahahahaahhaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Rosso per Romagnoli, finalmente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

almeno la prossima la vinciamo!!!


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma Romagnoli non si vergogna?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Quello scarpone di romagnoli


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Il capitone non ne prende uno


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli e il rinnovo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Rosso per Romagnoli sacrosanto. Inerme


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Frittata completa. Grande CaPITanO!1!1!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Novembre 2021)

Finalmente una botta di culo. Romagna ci pensa da solo a sloggiare


----------



## Giangy (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque come detto in altro topic, secondo me poi alla fine prima o poi crollerà anche il Napoli. Quella che fa paura deve essere l'Inter.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Manco a rugby placcano così


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Novembre 2021)

Pioli a fine partita spiegasse la formazione di melma di oggi


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Ci hanno fatto il c.ulo, ammettiamolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Evitiamo la goleada perché qua finisce malissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

E noi abbiamo una dirigenza che ancora sta dietro al rinnovo di sto cesso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli non è buono, avrebbe dovuto fare una scivolata ma si è c4gato in mano e ha fatto fallo


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2021)

con sto sassuolo finisce sempre a schifio


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Che strazio


----------



## sottoli (28 Novembre 2021)

Vabbeh loro sembrano l'elite di Leonida alle Termopili...ma anche per economia a ste squadrette di mezza classifica non converrebbe sfondare le piccole e risparmiarsi contro le grandi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Rinnoviamo subito quel fenomeno di Romagnoli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè per me può bastare così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Siamo usciti indenni dagli scontri diretti e buttiamo nel cesso la stagione contro Fiorentina e Sassuolo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma come fate a sopportare sto scempio? Dopo il 3 a 1 ho spento. Non ce la facevo più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnola. Mettere Kalulu centrale no eh...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

capolavoro del capitone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Bel ritorno per Maignan


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque questi a San Siro sono il solito dramma. Fanno sempre risultato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Vomito


----------



## kekkopot (28 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque come detto in altro topic, secondo me poi alla fine prima o poi crollerà anche il Napoli. Quella che fa paura deve essere l'Inter.


Dobbiamo guardare atalanta e altri. Il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto. E non averlo ancora capito è avere i parocchi. Anche quando vincevamo lo facevamo sempre a fatica e subendo una caterva di gol


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma come fate a sopportare sto scempio? Dopo il 3 a 1 ho spento. Non ce la facevo più.


Idem. P.S a quante volte siamo che Kessie perde CASUALMENTE palloni davanti l'area?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi vergognosi tutti, poco da dire.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Io ho spento al 60’. Oggettivamente partita finita sul gol dell’1-2.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

Che cesso romagnoli ehhh ma vuole rinnovare a 3 milioni è un eroe


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Novembre 2021)

questo non è calcio comunque. ogni contatto 30 secondi di tempo perso come mininimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Subito pensavo che dipendesse tutto dall'assenza di Tomori e la presenza di Romagnoli, ma ora ho cambiato idea, è tutta la squadra che è morta.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

I gol che prendiamo non sono un buon segno.
Ma un problemone è quanto si spreca davanti.
La Juve di ieri pagherebbe per avere il nostro gioco.
Con un attaccante normale, integro, veloce faremmo meglio.
Basta nonni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Questa partita dimostra quanto sia stata ridicola la nostra campagna acquisti. Tutti i nuovi arrivi hanno giocato malissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Il crollo totale dopo il pareggio denota tensione mentale per questa partita. 
Siamo usciti dal campo dopo l'1-1


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Idem. P.S a quante volte siamo che Kessie perde CASUALMENTE palloni davanti l'area?




Ho perso il conto. Ma oggi, finché ho resistito a guardarla, non se ne salva uno. 

E la cosa che più mi disgusta è vedere a fine anno i cartonati mettersi la seconda stella. Con Limone in panchina ed una società mezzo fallita.

Sta roba fa letteralmente impazzire.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

Timori deve rientrare quanto prima o siamo nei guai seri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Subito pensavo che dipendesse tutto dall'assenza di Tomori e la presenza di Romagnoli, ma ora ho cambiato idea, è tutta la squadra che è morta.


togli ibra e romagnoli e lotti davvero per il campionato, con loro non puoi.


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Kessie che prima si fa intercettare un lancio fatto mentre era completamente da solo prendendo l’unico avversario a 10 metri e poi dopo che evitiamo di prendere gol sul suo errore perde palla al limite e ci purgano merita tutti gli insulti plausibili. Idem Ibra che si lamenta come un palo della luce, leao che gioca come fosse sulle collinette di Heidi e romagnoli che corre con la faccia di uno che si è perso e non sa che sport sta giocando, prima lasciando totalmente smarcato scamacca sul 2-1 perché è occupato a marcare l’aria fritta e nel terzo svenendo davanti a Berardi con la sua famigerata marcatura da 3 metri di distanza. Lo schifo.

Pioli predichi un bel calcio ma piantala di voler cavare sangue dalle rape se non sei capace e soprattutto SE NON SERVE, bakayoko e bennacer non avevano senso di esistere dall’inizio così come Fiorenzi. E se vuoi mettere Fiorenzo terzino allora metti Kalulu centrale, e messias è un esterno non un trequartista, cavi saele e lasci Diaz che sta giocando male ma che almeno sta sulla trequarti.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa partita dimostra quanto sia stata ridicola la nostra campagna acquisti. Tutti i nuovi arrivi hanno giocato malissimo.


Cosa? A parte Eddiot paga gli stipendi e ripiana i buchi. Già per questo dovresti essere grato. Poi secondo il sondaggio estivo un buon 68% del forum era soddisfatta del mercato estivo


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa partita dimostra quanto sia stata ridicola la nostra campagna acquisti. Tutti i nuovi arrivi hanno giocato malissimo.


Purtroppo, devi migliorare gli 11 titolari, abbiamo lasciato gli stessi, qualche riserva è stata presa ma sono tutti rottami o giocatori che non hanno più nulla da dare.
Per me la corsa scudetto finisce qua.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Timori deve rientrare quanto prima o siamo nei guai seri.


si ma non è un problema solo dietro. 

davanti e a centrocampo stiamo facendo pietà.


----------



## markjordan (28 Novembre 2021)

esperimenti in casa col sassuolo
kalulu kessie tonali fuori dentro il mitico seele


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Saltato Dazn


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Questa partita è l'equivalente di Spezia-Milan 3-0 dell'anno scorso, segnatevelo.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Non abbiamo la forza per il doppio impegno. Oggi la partita più brutta, era tanto che non si faceva così male


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Questo è rigore


----------



## markjordan (28 Novembre 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> esperimenti in casa col sassuolo
> kalulu kessie tonali fuori





markjordan ha scritto:


> dentro il mitico seele messo pure a destra x continuare il suplizio


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

L anno scorso almeno eravamo arrivati a gennaio. Quest'anno finiti a novembre


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Stessa identica partita come con la fiorentina. Assurdo.
3 tiri 3 gol ci hanno fatto.


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Questo era rigore


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2021)

Il sogno scudetto si chiude qui, ora occhio al quarto posto.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Fossimo stati una squadra da primo posto schiantavamo le melme nel derby e li mandavamo a -10.

Invece in due gare sono a -1.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questo è rigore


tanto non cambia nulla.
Sta squadra ha bisogno di un bagno di umiltà.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

A casa mia quello è rigore. In serie A contro il Milan no.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Rigore netto negato.
Ciò detto, squadra mentalmente scarica dopo Madrid.
E fisicamente a pezzi causa mille infortuni.

Sarà una impresa anche quest'anno, troppi errori poi nelle ultime partite.
Oggi andava forzato Tomori, senza di lui...


----------



## kipstar (28 Novembre 2021)

brutta partita.....


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Prestazione imbarazzante e inspiegabile. 
Teniamo d'occhio il quarto posto .
La nostra dimensione è quella.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A casa mia quello è rigore. In serie A contro il Milan no.




Conta poco, e poi son sicuro che Kessie l'avrebbe sbagliato. 

Ridiamoci su per non piangere.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Umiliati sul piano del gioco dallo scansuolo. 
Brutta sconfitta. 

Bisogna fare il mea culpa a tutti i livelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Sconfitta imbarazzante

A Genova si tracolla


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

E pensiamo pure alla CL trionfalmente da ultimi in classifica.

Bah.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè ma dormono proprio tutti oggi anche adesso anziché passarla a Leao che andava da solo davanti al portiere si è fermato. Ridicoli i nostri pure Pioli, le settimane dei rinnovi non vanno mai bene


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Sconfitta meritata


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E pensiamo pure alla CL trionfalmente da ultimi in classifica.
> 
> Bah.


Il gol di Messias a madrid ci costringerà alla
Europ league. Era meglio arrivare ultimi


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Partita estremamente deludente, secondo flop consecutivo dopo Firenze.


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Come rovinarsi un 'altra domenica, non si vince più da u mese quasi. Altro che scudetto, un bagno di umiltà!!


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il crollo totale dopo il pareggio denota tensione mentale per questa partita.
> Siamo usciti dal campo dopo l'1-1


Per me è più stanchezza mentale.
Non siamo brillanti, ma non siamo sulle gambe.
E la CL divora energie sia fisiche che mentali.
La rosa è questa.
Pioli cerca di ruotarli, ma il risultato non paga


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

Il Sassuolo non vinceva da un mese, dalla partita con la Juve.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A casa mia quello è rigore. In serie A contro il Milan no.


Sempre dati ultimamente questi rigori ma cambia poco, pessima prestazione


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli a campo aperto il solito pollo.
Ma perché non Kalulu nel ruolo ?
Florenzi un rottame, saele stanco e limitato, Leao idem, kessie irriconoscibile. 

Poi non possiamo regalare i Tomori e Rebic. 
Ibra vecchio ma Giroud è meno integro. 

Obiettivamente abbiamo tanti problemi.


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2021)

Partita pessima...errori individuali pesanti nelle ultime due partite che hanno regalato almeno 4 gol agli avversari...non vorrei che ci fosse inconsciamente un pensiero già al liverpool...bisogna ripartire già dalla prossima e dimenticare queste ultime due partite...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Dobbiamo evitare come la peste Champions ed Europa League. Mi dispiace dirlo, ma è così se vogliamo puntare sul serio sullo scudetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Che schifo. Non mi aspettavo uno spettacolo del genere


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Sapete cosa?

Paghiamo l' inconcludenza dei nostri attaccanti.

Nei primi 20 minuti saremo arrivati 10 volte alla porta del Sassuolo

Una volta è Ibra in perenne fuorigioco, una è il tocco sbagliato di Saele, una è Leao che fa sempre tutto splendidamente ma poi ha i piedi montati al contrario quando l' azione va rifinita, Diaz è Diaz, pesa 15 kg bagnato.

Gli altri alle prime volte che salgono segnano.


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi malissimo tutti dell'allenatore e tutti i giocatori non si è salvato nessuno. Complimenti al Sassuolo che ha giocato veramente bene. E ringraziamo l'arbitro che non abbiamo finito in 8!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Kessie che prima si fa intercettare un lancio fatto mentre era completamente da solo prendendo l’unico avversario a 10 metri e poi dopo che evitiamo di prendere gol sul suo errore perde palla al limite e ci purgano merita tutti gli insulti plausibili. Idem Ibra che si lamenta come un palo della luce, leao che gioca come fosse sulle collinette di Heidi e romagnoli che corre con la faccia di uno che si è perso e non sa che sport sta giocando, prima lasciando totalmente smarcato scamacca sul 2-1 perché è occupato a marcare l’aria fritta e nel terzo svenendo davanti a Berardi con la sua famigerata marcatura da 3 metri di distanza. Lo schifo.
> 
> Pioli predichi un bel calcio ma piantala di voler cavare sangue dalle rape se non sei capace e soprattutto SE NON SERVE, bakayoko e bennacer non avevano senso di esistere dall’inizio così come Fiorenzi. E se vuoi mettere Fiorenzo terzino allora metti Kalulu centrale, e messias è un esterno non un trequartista, cavi saele e lasci Diaz che sta giocando male ma che almeno sta sulla trequarti.


Condivido ogni parola.
Pioli ha sbagliato alla grande.
Bennacer in questa stagione purtroppo non ne azzecca una.
Kessie e dà tribunale. Metterlo fuorirosa subito: Atletico, Inter ed oggi.3 partite rovinate con la sua arroganza e svogliatezza


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il sogno scudetto si chiude qui, ora occhio al quarto posto.


Era già finito contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi mi sono vergognata, non ho nient'altro da aggiungere. Il rosso a Romagnoli, poi, è stato la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa?
> 
> Paghiamo l' inconcludenza dei nostri attaccanti.
> 
> ...


Sapete cosa? Che avevano ragione quelli che la scorsa estate dicevano che i rabbini avevano fatto una campagna (meglio dire orticello) acquisti di m....


----------



## The P (28 Novembre 2021)

Spiace dirlo, questa partita vuol dire addio ai sogni scudetto.

Avete mai visto una squadra vincere un campionato facendo un pareggio e due sconfitte consecutive?

Mai.


----------



## @[email protected] (28 Novembre 2021)

7 goal subiti nelle ultime due partite di campionato senza Tomori abbiamo capito che la prima (Romagnoli) e seconda (Gabbia) riserva non sono da Milan, urge acquistare un difensore di riserva perlomeno discreto, in quanto noi abbiamo 4 goal in due partite ma se ne subiamo 7 è dura...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Inutile illudersi, non siamo da scudetto. Spero solo che non lo vinca l’Inter.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Novembre 2021)

I nodi vengono sempre al pettine...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa? Che avevano ragione quelli che la scorsa estate dicevano che i rabbini avevano fatto una campagna (meglio dire orticello) acquisti di m....



Io ero stato molto critico, ma poi ho dovuto ravvedermi, ero piacevolmente stupito dei nostri risultati


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prestazione imbarazzante e inspiegabile.
> Teniamo d'occhio il quarto posto .
> La nostra dimensione è quella.


non credo sia inspiegabile.
non puoi giocare con romagnoli florenzi baka e ibra tutti insieme. di cessi puoi sostenerne massimo 2.

con ibra il problema è sia tecnico che tattico perchè il nostro pressing è inefficace
romagnoli è da livello serie B, a star larghi
gli altri 2 son mediocri e si dovevano far giocare i migliori.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Novembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile illudersi, non siamo da scudetto. Spero solo che non lo vinca l’Inter.


E chi se no? E' per quello che andavo dicendo ai rabbini di cacciare i soldi. Per evitare il bis delle melme...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Oggi mi sono vergognata, non ho nient'altro da aggiungere. Il rosso a Romagnoli, poi, è stato la ciliegina sulla torta.


Il rosso a Romagnoli è stata l'unica buona notizia, almeno si leva dalle palle per un po'.


----------



## The P (28 Novembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile illudersi, non siamo da scudetto. Spero solo che non lo vinca l’Inter.


O loro o l’Atalanta.

i Bergamaschi sono stati gli unici tormentati con gli infortuni come noi quest’anno, ma loro nel girone di ritorno fanno sempre un cammino pazzesco.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo evitare come la peste Champions ed Europa League. Mi dispiace dirlo, ma è così se vogliamo puntare sul serio sullo scudetto.


Si, così poi un secondo dopo "non abbiamo i ricavi della CL", "i giocatori forti non vengono" "non possiamo fare mercato". Senza contare l'esodo di massa di quei pochi buoni che abbiamo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia inspiegabile.
> non puoi giocare con romagnoli florenzi baka e ibra tutti insieme. di cessi puoi sostenerne massimo 2.
> 
> con ibra il problema è sia tecnico che tattico perchè il nostro pressing è inefficace
> ...


E tu pensa che i vice ibra sono meno integri di lui.
Meglio rebic centravanti o leao.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il rosso a Romagnoli è stata l'unica buona notizia, almeno si leva dalle palle per un po'.


Pensa che quando ha segnato non ho nemmeno esultato.


----------



## R41D3N (28 Novembre 2021)

Partita che è cambiata clamorosamente sull'errore in uscita del pippone baka che ha propiziato l'1-1. Nn deve vedere più il campo sto cesso indegno


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Questo Milan solo con la rosa al completo o quasi, stile Inter, può competere alla grande.

Per come si sono messe le cose è un miracolo essere dove siamo, o vi siete scordati Spezia, Verona, Torino e Bologna?

Abbiamo una rosa lunga ma completamente inadeguata sotto tanti aspetti se mancano uomini come Theo/Tomori/Rebic/la prima punta di riserva etc

Niente, come a Firenze partiti molto bene e poi sagra degli errori individuali.. primo gol regalato da Baka, terzo regalato in maniera indecente da Kessiè.

Siamo finiti al 28 novembre, ora ripartire è dura perchè siamo mentalmente e fisicamente a terra.
Magari faremo il partitone, forse inutile, col Liverpool... ma per il resto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Ci siamo fatti mangiare 6 punti in 2 giornate.
6 punti persi con Fiorentina e Sassuolo.

E questi pensano a far rinnovare il pinolo in panchina anzichè incoraggiare la squadra a mantenere la barra dritta.
Che schifo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa?
> 
> Paghiamo l' inconcludenza dei nostri attaccanti.
> 
> ...


ma certo. poi vai in frenesia da recupero e giochi da schifo.
non abbiamo tanti problemi e corriamo ancora molto, semplicemente non possono giocare 2-3 elementi che ti lasciano palesemente in 9.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa che quando ha segnato non ho nemmeno esultato.


Anche io.


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia inspiegabile.
> non puoi giocare con romagnoli florenzi baka e ibra tutti insieme. di cessi puoi sostenerne massimo 2.
> 
> con ibra il problema è sia tecnico che tattico perchè il nostro pressing è inefficace
> ...


E pensa che oggettivamente, nel primo tempo, Ibra male non aveva fatto.
Il problema, come ho già detto, che lui sarebbe ancora determinante solo con la formazione tipo, o al massimo a Roma quando si è più equilibrati con un cesso come Krunic.


----------



## markjordan (28 Novembre 2021)

comunque anche il grande milan perdeva con 3-4 riserve , ne ricordo diverse
se possono devono giocare sempre i migliori e oggi potevano
prendi il gol della domenica e crolli


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa? Che avevano ragione quelli che la scorsa estate dicevano che i rabbini avevano fatto una campagna (meglio dire orticello) acquisti di m....


gli acquisti li fa maldini, è ora che ci metta la faccia anche lui, che si presenta solo quando si vince o per chiedere scusa ai tifosi per la superlega.
ha preso solo pensionati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Partita che è cambiata clamorosamente sull'errore in uscita del pippone baka che ha propiziato l'1-1. Nn deve vedere più il campo sto cesso indegno



Ma un errore del genere ci può anche stare.
Quello che non ci può stare è rimanere IMPASSIBILI quando l'avversario si trova al limite dell'area di rigore,senza che nessuno gli vada incontro per contrastarlo o disturbarlo.

Invece i nostri rimangono sempre a guardare come facciamo noi quando salutiamo lo stronxo sul wc dopo aver tirato la catenella. Sempre.

ma quanti goal del genere dobbiamo subire ?
Ma in panchina si accorgono che gli avversari possono sempre prendere la mira e realizzare eurogoal grazie al nostro marcamento anticovid a 4 metri di distanza ?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi con le scelte giuste la portavi a casa. A centrocampo non puoi iniziare così.


----------



## Goro (28 Novembre 2021)

Imbarazzante Romagnoli, riesce a farsi notare in negativo persino quando tutti hanno giocato male


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E tu pensa che i vice ibra sono meno integri di lui.
> Meglio rebic centravanti o leao.


ma infatti è una rosa costruita con l'uccello, può vincere ma deve avere un culo incredibile che certa gente non si faccia mai male.
leao comunque, purtroppo perchè mi avevate quasi convinto, per me rimane un mezzo giocatore dai piedi quadrati.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque non è colpa solo di un giocatore singolo, gli errori individuali li hanno sempre fatti.

Ciò che mi preoccupa è che non c'è stata reazione. Pensavo che ad inizio secondo tempo ci saremmo mangiati l'erba invece nulla di nulla. Oggi davvero male tutti. 

Stessero zitti e pedalino che di chiacchiere ne abbiamo sentite fin troppe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Anche io.
> 
> E pensa che oggettivamente, nel primo tempo, Ibra male non aveva fatto.
> Il problema, come ho già detto, che lui sarebbe ancora determinante solo con la formazione tipo, o al massimo a Roma quando si è più equilibrati con un cesso come Krunic.


per me non ne ha azzeccata una in tutta la partita ibra, oltre a lasciarci in 10 per quanto riguarda la corsa.


----------



## Manue (28 Novembre 2021)

Qualcosa non va nelle partite non di cartello, da quando ci hanno detto che eravamo belli e bravi, con le piccole è come se inconsciamente fossero sconta ti i 3 punti.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me non ne ha azzeccata una in tutta la partita ibra, oltre a lasciarci in 10 per quanto riguarda la corsa.


Non sono d'accordo... ho visto ben di peggio...


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Ora continuiamo con i sorrisoni e le 38390849038490 interviste a settimana eh


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia inspiegabile.
> non puoi giocare con romagnoli florenzi baka e ibra tutti insieme. di cessi puoi sostenerne massimo 2.
> 
> con ibra il problema è sia tecnico che tattico perchè il nostro pressing è inefficace
> ...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia inspiegabile.
> non puoi giocare con romagnoli florenzi baka e ibra tutti insieme. di cessi puoi sostenerne massimo 2.
> 
> con ibra il problema è sia tecnico che tattico perchè il nostro pressing è inefficace
> ...


Ti sbagli difensori come Romagnoli non si trovano neanche in serie B


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo... ho visto ben di peggio...




Oggi non la ribaltavamo nemmeno se avessimo avuto il Maradona del mondiale '86. 

Non c'eravamo fisicamente e mentalmente, ed una squadra che ambisce a vincere il campionato non può fare una gare così brutte. 

Oggi una squadra che vuole arrivare prima vince 1-0, magari soffrendo, ma di sicuro non si fa i gol da sola.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

ancora non avete capito mi sa. Il problema non è l'attacco, il problema è la fase difensiva!! subiamo troppi gol ragazzi. Ma non solo, la cosa più grave è che ogni volta che ci attaccano sembra come se potessero segnare o creare un occasione da gol limpida, questo è decisamente preoccupante. Si ha sempre la sensazione del pericolo imminente quando gli avversari vengono su. O pioli capisce che deve cambiare assetto tattico (BASTA CENTROCAMPO A 2) oppure è finita.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque non è colpa solo di un giocatore singolo, gli errori individuali li hanno sempre fatti.
> 
> Ciò che mi preoccupa è che non c'è stata reazione. Pensavo che ad inizio secondo tempo ci saremmo mangiati l'erba invece nulla di nulla. Oggi davvero male tutti.
> 
> Stessero zitti e pedalino che di chiacchiere ne abbiamo sentite fin troppe.



Kessie ci sta facendo prendere più gol di Bonera dei tempi d'oro.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi non la ribaltavamo nemmeno se avessimo avuto il Maradona del mondiale '86.
> 
> Non c'eravamo fisicamente e mentalmente, ed una squadra che ambisce a vincere il campionato non può fare una gare così brutte.
> 
> Oggi una squadra che vuole arrivare prima vince 1-0, magari soffrendo, ma di sicuro non si fa i gol da sola.


Pioli è diventato presuntuoso, vuole fare come Klopp ma non ha capito che tra noi e loro c'è una differenza di almeno 3 gradini, se non di più. Riesci a segnare l'1-0? basta sbilanciare la squadra perennemente, non hai tomori in difesa che ti recupera in velocità, devi restare compatto!!! Dopo l'1 a 0 non dovevamo concedere nessun contropiede a quelli del sassuolo, invece ci sbilanciamo in avanti e prendiamo gol. Ma come si può?? l'errore è di baka è vero, ma se vedete tutti come siamo messi in campo in quel momento, c'è da rabbrividire. Soltanto 3 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, in vantaggio. Pioli deve farsi un bagno di umiltà, immediatamente, oppure per noi è finita.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pioli è diventato presuntuoso, vuole fare come Klopp ma non ha capito che tra noi e loro c'è una differenza di almeno 3 gradini, se non di più. Riesci a segnare l'1-0? basta sbilanciare la squadra perennemente, non hai tomori in difesa che ti recupera in velocità, devi restare compatto!!! Dopo l'1 a 0 non dovevamo concedere nessun contropiede a quelli del sassuolo, invece ci sbilanciamo in avanti e prendiamo gol. Ma come si può?? l'errore è di baka è vero, ma se vedete tutti come siamo messi in campo in quel momento, c'è da rabbrividire. Soltanto 3 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, in vantaggio. Pioli deve farsi un bagno di umiltà, immediatamente, oppure per noi è finita.


Concordo su tutto, la sfiga vuole che fino al minuto 24 eravamo stati perfetti, tranne un errore, sullo 0-0, di Saele.
Andati in vantaggio doveva subito cambiare il piano partita.


----------



## Viulento (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma se andiamo in campo con parametri 0 che non vuole nessuna squadra un motivo ci sara' no? Non sanno giocare a calcio. 

eliot vuole questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora non avete capito mi sa. Il problema non è l'attacco, il problema è la fase difensiva!! subiamo troppi gol ragazzi. Ma non solo, la cosa più grave è che ogni volta che ci attaccano sembra come se potessero segnare o creare un occasione da gol limpida, questo è decisamente preoccupante. Si ha sempre la sensazione del pericolo imminente quando gli avversari vengono su. O pioli capisce che deve cambiare assetto tattico (BASTA CENTROCAMPO A 2) oppure è finita.


Il problema non è il centrocampo a due o a tre ma gli uomini che portiamo sopra palla e il recupero della stessa dopo che la perdiamo..
Se il pressing non funziona dovremmo difendere in blocco.

Io credo però molto dipenda dalla stanchezza di saele e leao.
Gli infortuni di giroud e rebic ,ennesimi, ci hanno ammazzato.
Non abbiamo gamba e ibra non può giocare così tanto.

Aggiungici pure che Tomori è insostituibile.
Senza di lui la difesa alta non è attuabile.
Passare da Tomori a Romagna è come passare dal ferrari al motorino.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto, la sfiga vuole che fino al minuto 24 eravamo stati perfetti, tranne un errore, sullo 0-0, di Saele.
> Andati in vantaggio doveva subito cambiare il piano partita.


Ci deve essere una via di mezzo, non sappiamo amministrare ma neanche si possono prendere gol in contropiede.

Il cc a 2 se non ce il continuo ripiegamento dei 3 avanti non possono tenere da soli il centrocampo.

È stata la fotocopia di Firenze. E comunque se lo svedese non segna si gioca in 10 e questo non è bello.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il centrocampo a due o a tre ma gli uomini che portiamo sopra palla e il recupero della stessa dopo che la perdiamo..
> Se il pressing non funziona dovremmo difendere in blocco.
> 
> Io credo però molto dipenda dalla stanchezza di saele e leao.
> ...


sì ma dobbiamo capire che gli avversari ci sono, e ormai hanno capito come farci male. Guardate che non è un caso che soffriamo sempre contro determinate squadre. Basta pressarci alti e mettere un giocatore o due, tra centrocampo e difesa nostra e ci imbucano sistematicamente. Il nostro centrocampo a 2 non regge più, perché fisicamente siamo scoppiati. E qui serve la mano dell'allenatore che deve mettere una squadra più compatta, corta che non concede spazi agli avversari. Così si vincono gli scudetti ragazzi. Ok il bel gioco, sono il primo a volerlo, ma bisogna anche capire quando siamo in condizione di farlo e quando no. Questo è un periodo in cui dobbiamo vincere anche di misura, perché siamo pochi, non possiamo rifiatare e subiamo tanto in difesa. Per cui, se stai vincendo 1-0 non puoi assolutamente continuare a stare con 7 giocatori sopra linea della palla. MAI. Questo è figlio delle scelte tattiche di pioli. Lascio perdere i cambi osceni come al solito del maestro pioli, così come la formazione titolare. Turnover col sassuolo, solo un pazzo poteva pensare di sfangarla. Se devi fare turnover lo fai con il Genoa che gioca tutto in difesa. Non con questi che ti aggrediscono alti e sanno giocare a calcio e tra le linee. 

P.S. poi bisognerà pure fare una riflessione sul fatto di dare la vita a Madrid per poi perdere 6 punti in campionato, anche qui ci vedo molti errori strategici.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Rigore netto negato.
> Ciò detto, squadra mentalmente scarica dopo Madrid.
> E fisicamente a pezzi causa mille infortuni.
> 
> ...


Salvo poi dire che te lo sei bruciato per il Liverpool peggio di Allegri con Thiago Silva...
Uno solo non cambia. 
Ad un certo punto della stagione, quando boccheggi, infoltire il centrocampo.
Cmnq vinciamo e perdiamo con una identità di squadra.
Magra consolazione? No!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pioli è diventato presuntuoso, vuole fare come Klopp ma non ha capito che tra noi e loro c'è una differenza di almeno 3 gradini, se non di più. Riesci a segnare l'1-0? basta sbilanciare la squadra perennemente, non hai tomori in difesa che ti recupera in velocità, devi restare compatto!!! Dopo l'1 a 0 non dovevamo concedere nessun contropiede a quelli del sassuolo, invece ci sbilanciamo in avanti e prendiamo gol. Ma come si può?? l'errore è di baka è vero, ma se vedete tutti come siamo messi in campo in quel momento, c'è da rabbrividire. Soltanto 3 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, in vantaggio. Pioli deve farsi un bagno di umiltà, immediatamente, oppure per noi è finita.



Assolutamente, ad esempio il giorno della vittoria 1-0 col Toro, mentre tanti erano imbufaliti, io ero felicissimo.

Scrissi questo post: https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-ore-20-45-tv-e-streaming.108829/post-2462939


Una squadra che vuole il primo posto deve saper gestire e controllare la gara, aspettare che questa venga dalla sua parte. Non serve andare sempre a mille ma anche saper anestetizzare gli avversari. E purtroppo in questo l'Inter ci è infinitamente superiore. E, almeno qua, la colpa non è di Pioli ma dell'età e della poca esperienza dei giocatori. Anche se è vero che un certo atteggiamento l'allenatore lo deve dare.

Poche balle, per vincere il tricolore serve essere solidi e cinici. E' vero che i campionati adesso si vincono subendo anche un gol a partita, tuttavia la compattezza di squadra è tuttora fondamentale.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Salvo poi dire che te lo sei bruciato per il Liverpool peggio di Allegri con Thiago Silva...
> Uno solo non cambia.
> Ad un certo punto della stagione, quando boccheggi, infoltire il centrocampo.
> Cmnq vinciamo e perdiamo con una identità di squadra.
> Magra consolazione? No!


Thiago Silva aveva un problema muscolare, e quel pirla se lo giocò in Coppia Italia perchè voleva la rivincita su Conte.
Si ruppe con la Roma, ma non avrebbe dovuto giocare in Coppa, è lì che si acuì il problema.
Quindi il tuo paragone, scusa, non regge.
Tomori ci hanno detto che aveva solo una botta all'anca che aveva causato infiammazione.
Loro ci hanno detto questo non io.
Non era un problema muscolare e non era un problema per cui la diagnosi è lunga.. avrebbe dovuto riposare con Sassuolo e Salernitana, paradossalmente.

Nessuna consolazione oggi, solo tanta sfiducia...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ad esempio il giorno della vittoria 1-0 col Toro, mentre tanti erano imbufaliti, io ero felicissimo.
> 
> Scrissi questo post: https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...-ore-20-45-tv-e-streaming.108829/post-2462939
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo. Non si può sempre giocare ad altissima intensità. Però per me la colpa è invece assolutamente di Pioli. E' lui il direttore d'orchestra.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi non avevamo energie sufficienti, sappiamo giocare solo a ritmi alti e se non siamo al 100% e magari anche stanchi mentalmente siamo davvero poca roba. La coppa e gli infortuni ci hanno ammazzato. Non abbiamo una rosa per giocare su più fronti pensando di giocarcela per il campionato, oggi dopo il vantaggio abbiamo staccato la spina e ci hanno dominato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Oggi non avevamo energie sufficienti, sappiamo giocare solo a ritmi alti e se non siamo al 100% e magari anche stanchi mentalmente siamo davvero poca roba. La coppa e gli infortuni ci hanno ammazzato. Non abbiamo una rosa per giocare su più fronti pensando di giocarcela per il campionato, oggi dopo il vantaggio abbiamo staccato la spina e ci hanno dominato.


guarda che oggi abbiamo corso è... il problema è solo 1 e si chiama ibra che non correndo rende inutile tutto il pressing degli altri 10.
questo è il problema la davanti.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo. Non si può sempre giocare ad altissima intensità. Però per me la colpa è invece assolutamente di Pioli. E' lui il direttore d'orchestra.



Eh anch'io dopo il girone di ritorno avevo dei dubbi. Le vittorie grintose contro Verona e Torino e quella volenterosa e giocata male col Venezia mi avevano fatto sperare, invece sembra si sia ricaduti nel tunnel dei mesi di febbraio e marzo.

Nulla è perduto però urge raddrizzare la rotta ed essere più compatti. Non è possibile che per vincere bisogna sempre fare un gol in più invece di subirne uno di meno. Così non si va lontano.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

A parte Pioli, sul quale aumentano certi dubbi, 2 o 3 personaggi dovrebbero darsi una bella sistemata alla testa, non ai piedi.

Io credo che non abbiano coscienza, che prendano tutto veramente come un gioco a seconda di come gli girano.

Proprio non maturi.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Novembre 2021)

Squadra non da scudetto, specialmente a causa dei continui infortuni. Peccato, toccherà vedere quelle ***** dei cugini alzarci in faccia la seconda stella.


----------



## Route66 (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che oggi abbiamo corso è... il problema è solo 1 e si chiama ibra che non correndo rende inutile tutto il pressing degli altri 10.
> questo è il problema la davanti.


Purtroppo quello che hai scritto oggi è venuto fuori in modo clamoroso e sono state vanificate la quasi totalità delle azioni di attacco dei primi venti minuti quando la squadra era quantomeno ancora viva e attiva.
Le scelte discutibili del mister e le assenze prolungate hanno fatto il resto.
Non si possono concedere sempre 4 o 5 titolari in ogni partita da due mesi a sta' parte.
È già un miracolo essere ancora lì davanti.... almeno per qualche ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quello che hai scritto oggi è venuto fuori in modo clamoroso e sono state vanificate la quasi totalità delle azioni di attacco dei primi venti minuti quando la squadra era quantomeno ancora viva e attiva.
> Le scelte discutibili del mister e le assenze prolungate hanno fatto il resto.
> Non si possono concedere sempre 4 o 5 titolari in ogni partita da due mesi a sta' parte.
> È già un miracolo essere ancora lì davanti.... almeno per qualche ora.


purtroppo si ma cacchio basterebbe imparare un po' dai propri errori.
invece siamo presuntuosi, sono mesi che lo dico.
a partire dai dirigenti siamo presuntuosi.
con conte o chi vuoi, queste partite non le perdi mai perchè ti fa capire che il sassuolo se non lo incontri al 100% ti batte, come in effetti è stato.
fai turnover, parti alla grande e poi giochi sul velluto, ti pareggiano in faccia e crolli di nervi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Serve un centravanti vero. Le migliori prestazioni le abbiamo fatte con Rebic centravanti, purtroppo di tre attaccanti (Ibra, Giroud e Pellegri) che abbiamo non ne fanno uno decente. Ibra non pressa e ormai ha la sua età, Giroud non è il giocatore dell'Arsenal e Pellegri è un rottame. Abbiamo bisogno di un attaccante da Milan, inutile girarci attorno. Purtroppo con Idiott che vogliamo fare. Sperare in un centravanti scoperto dai nostri viene difficile, onestamente in avanti le mosse azzeccate a basso costo sono state ben poche.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Novembre 2021)

0 punti contro Fiorentina e Sassuolo e 7 gol subiti, nel mezzo il rinnovo di Pioli....non ho proprio parole

Maignan 6
Florenzi 5
Kjaer 5
Romagnoli 3 in B almeno 15 difensori centrali sono migliori di lui
Theo 4,5 in netto calo, e ancora deve rinnovare, troverei una bella plusvalenza per giugno
Bennacer 5 male oggi
Bakayoko 4,5 una partita buona e 5 no come a napoli
Saelemaekers 5 dopo il rinnovo sempre uno dei peggiori
Diaz 5 male ma voglio ancora giustificarlo
Leao 5 è tornato il leao dello scorso anno, egoista, presuntuoso e inconcludente
Ibra 5,5

Kessie 4 partita veramente ridicola, solo lo schifo di Pioli e Romagnoli lo salvano dal peggiore in campo
Messias 5
Tonali 6
Pellegri sv
Kalulu sv

Pioli 2 formazione sbagliata e cambi comici, ma pioli is on fire col rinnovo del contratto.

L'Inter due partite di fila in campionato non le perderà mai.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Ho rivisto i gol e l'espulsione.

1-1 - siamo in totale controllo palla, decidiamo di tornare da Maignan che opta per un passaggio corto verso Florenzi.. abbiamo già (non si sa perchè) molti giocatori oltre la linea di metacampo e Florenzi invece di buttare via la palla, la appoggia per Bakayoko, che in confusione (per incapacità tecnica in primis) prova una imbucata centrale invece che allontanare il pallone o orientarsi col corpo e tornare al portiere. GOL FOLLE

1-2 - stiamo impostando con tranquillità e Bennacer prova un cambio gioco moscio che finisce sui piedi di Berardi che riesce a recuperare anche con una discreta dose di fortuna.. contropiede perchè siamo sempre sbilanciati e calcio d'angolo per intervento di kjaer che per evitare problemi spazza via di testa.. carambola sull'angolo e patatrac GOL EVITABILE E SFORTUNATO NEI RIMPALLI

1-3 - stiamo impostando con kessiè a cc, come in occasione dell'angolo dell'1-2 proviamo a fare un cambio gioco moscio.. intercetto e contropiede.. sculata di raspadori con la palla che entra in un flipper e kjaer fa di tutto per allontanarla... ne torniamo in possesso con kessiè, il quale può appoggiare facile su messias e invece perde il pallone di cui Tonali non riesce ad entrare in possesso.. palla a berardi e il resto è storia con una figura barbina di romagna e gol sul palo di mike, anche se da distanza ravvicinata e dopo il capitombolo del capitano GOL COMICO, SURREALE, AI CONFINI DELLA REALTA', con almeno 4 errori nella stessa azione

espulsione: imbucata di Leao, oggettivamente giusta... Pellegri si schiaccia su ibra e non capisce la giocata del compagno.. contropiede.. defrel brucia romagna, recuperandogli tutti i mt in 1 secondo... e poi il capitone invece di temporeggiare come fa spesso, di rinculare o qualsiasi altra cosa, lo affronta e viene saltato in un nanosecondo 
ESPULSIONE DILETTANTISTICA PER COME VENUTA

Abbiamo commesso una marea di orrori, altro che Firenze. A Firenze se rigiochi quella partita la vinci 9 volte su 10.
Oggi orrori di squadra incredibile, reparti distanti, giocate sbagliate nella testa oltre che nell'esecuzione.

Dopo l'1-0 avremmo dovuto fare tutt'altro, non andare all'arrembaggio, quando Florenzi prende palla non c'è nessuno a cc.

Sono allucinato, non rivedete la partita, come ho fatto io, perchè vi fate solo del male.

Oggi abbiamo fatto orrori indicibili.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Novembre 2021)

Voglio essere ottimista.
Fase calante (più di testa che di gambe) che è capitata e capiterà a tutte le squadre. (Ma io non mi illudo che si stia sempre in testa, i conti si fanno a primavera).
Ancora una volta ci battono con le nostre armi. Pressione alta, uomini fra le linee.
Pioli già sul finire della scorsa stagione per riacciuffare il quarto posto seppe aggiustare qualcosa.
Impariamo dagli altri a fare densità, a cercare di riposarci senza andare sempre a mille.
Alla fine, non diversamente dall'Atalanta, giochiamo spesso rischiando la parità numerica in difesa.
Con Kjaer e Tomori ok.
Se non ci sono quei due ci devi pensare bene.
Davanti Ibra può giocare spezzoni, ma il bilancio di quanto toglie e quanto dà bisogna farlo con lucidità.
Possiamo anche fare zemanlandia, ma i gol devono entrare in percentuale molto più elevata.
Non metto in croce nessun singolo giocatore.
Non credo alla malafede dei nostri, solo a limiti noti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per me è più stanchezza mentale.
> Non siamo brillanti, ma non siamo sulle gambe.
> E la CL divora energie sia fisiche che mentali.
> La rosa è questa.
> Pioli cerca di ruotarli, ma il risultato non paga


infatti, settimana scorsa tutti a dare del fesso a pioli perche aveva fatto giocare gabbia e non romagnoli, oggi gioca romagnoli e be, sappiamo tutti come è andata


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Novembre 2021)

Romagnoli. Un disastro. Insicura tutta la squadra. La rete ha illuso. Poi il buio. Saltato sempre.

mi ripeto. Ferrari guadagna €600k
Un errore - forse - in occasione della nostra rete. Forse.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Novembre 2021)

Una sberla che spero svegli qualcuno


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto i gol e l'espulsione.
> 
> 1-1 - siamo in totale controllo palla, decidiamo di tornare da Maignan che opta per un passaggio corto verso Florenzi.. abbiamo già (non si sa perchè) molti giocatori oltre la linea di metacampo e Florenzi invece di buttare via la palla, la appoggia per Bakayoko, che in confusione (per incapacità tecnica in primis) prova una imbucata centrale invece che allontanare il pallone o orientarsi col corpo e tornare al portiere. GOL FOLLE
> 
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto i gol e l'espulsione.
> 
> 1-1 - siamo in totale controllo palla, decidiamo di tornare da Maignan che opta per un passaggio corto verso Florenzi.. abbiamo già (non si sa perchè) molti giocatori oltre la linea di metacampo e Florenzi invece di buttare via la palla, la appoggia per Bakayoko, che in confusione (per incapacità tecnica in primis) prova una imbucata centrale invece che allontanare il pallone o orientarsi col corpo e tornare al portiere. GOL FOLLE
> 
> ...


Concordo. 
Partita da cani.


----------



## Route66 (28 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto i gol e l'espulsione.
> 
> 1-1 - siamo in totale controllo palla, decidiamo di tornare da Maignan che opta per un passaggio corto verso Florenzi.. abbiamo già (non si sa perchè) molti giocatori oltre la linea di metacampo e Florenzi invece di buttare via la palla, la appoggia per Bakayoko, che in confusione (per incapacità tecnica in primis) prova una imbucata centrale invece che allontanare il pallone o orientarsi col corpo e tornare al portiere. GOL FOLLE
> 
> ...


Concordo al 100%.
Ho visto solo lunedì sera la partita di Firenze e mi ero fatto l'idea che era una partita che "dovevamo" perdere perché il Dio del calcio come ad Istanbul 2015 aveva deciso così tra errori fantozziani e sfortune varie....
Se la rigiochiamo altre 50 volte con gli stessi uomini ne vinciamo 49.
Di oggi pomeriggio invece non salvo proprio nulla...due tiri in porta due in tutta la partita.
Non serve aggiungere altro.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%.
> Ho visto solo lunedì sera la partita di Firenze e mi ero fatto l'idea che era una partita che "dovevamo" perdere perché il Dio del calcio come ad Istanbul 2015 aveva deciso così tra errori fantozziani e sfortune varie....
> Se la rigiochiamo altre 50 volte con gli stessi uomini ne vinciamo 49.
> Di oggi pomeriggio invece non salvo proprio nulla...due tiri in porta due in tutta la partita.
> Non serve aggiungere altro.


Se Firenze paradossalmente può succedere, quello che abbiamo visto oggi è molto preoccupante.
E il problema peggiore è che mancano ancora sei partite alla sosta, e la sosta non servirà a nulla perchè alla ripresa dovremmo giocare di nuovo ogni tre giorni con un cc nuovo e senza ricambi... e con attaccanti morti/non in condizione.
Siamo finiti in un cul de sac con questa sconfitta.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

Non ho voglia di contare tutte le volte che siamo andati sul fondo, IN AREA, mettendo la palla in mezzo rasoterra, alta, a mezza altezza, senza che ci fosse NESSUNO pronto ad approfittarne. Senza scomodare Inzaghi, oggi Lapadula avrebbe fatto doppietta. Manca terribilmente un bomber, Ibra ormai é un rifinitore che gioca sulla linea avversaria, 4 volte su 5 é in fuorigioco e non ha più la cattiveria, o il fisico, di attaccare con rabbia primo o secondo palo sulle palle dentro. Quando hai due esterni e un trequartista che non segnano neanche con le mani, Ibra lí da solo é sprecato e controproducente


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (29 Novembre 2021)

Sono così abbattuto che non so più a cosa pensare. Speravo di risollevarmi leggendovi ma non è stato così


----------



## unbreakable (29 Novembre 2021)

purtroppo dopo 2 mesi dove ci è andato tutto bene o quasi come punti ora pare cominciata una spirale negativa..
la squadra è stanca poco lucida sbaglia troppi passaggi, non pressa..ma soprattutto quella compattezza che ho visto in tante gare anno scorso che facevano il gol e poi tutti dietro a per poi ripartire in contropiede pare essersi sfrantumata..prendere 7 gol da fiorentina e sassuolo è qualcosa di assurdo..cioè fortuna che kjaer aveva detto che 4 gol erano tanti e pioli che "aveva visto le facce giuste" mah veramente senza parole, una prestazione ridicola..ma d'altronde è sempre così quando non si pone attenzione alla partita all'avversario lo prendiamo in quel posto ..la volta scorsa turno favorevole nessuno parla di fiorentina milan e tac oggi vinciamo facilmente e tac..ma poi oh sempre con le squadre che ha allenato pioli anno scorso se accantoniamo lo spezia mi ricordo prestazioni invereconde con lazio sassuolo inter (di cui è tifoso sfegatato non scordiamolo) ..quest'anno ci ha buttato dentro pure la fiorentina con il bologna ci salviamo perchè cè sinisa che è a sua volta un ex..boh ad un certo punto ste prestazioni invereconde e formazioni ridicole con le sue ex squadre qualcosa mi danno da pensare..soprattutto perchè alla dirigenza interessa solamente piazzarsi in champion's league..quindi non mi metto neanche lì a parlare di calcio giocato..perchè quando i gol che subisci sono tuoi errori tecnici che non fanno in lega pro mi fanno pensare solo a una cosa..ma sarò io malfidente e devo riconoscere che il sassuolo che 3 gol in trasferta li ha fatti solo con il verona di difrancesco..ecco ieri siamo sembrati il verona di di francesco mi fermo a questo..poi la gente è stufa di sentire parlare di crescita..il tifoso rososnero vuole stare davanti una caduta può capitare..due caudte di fila e in queste proporzioni sono un segnale negativissimo e fa vedere nero il prosieguo della stagione..sono d'accordo con chi diceva che bisognava aspettare fine stagione per rinnovo contrattuale..ma non impariamo mai sempre gli stessi errori da decenni


----------



## Pit96 (29 Novembre 2021)

Ieri non ho commentato niente perché non ero in vena, non che oggi lo sia molto di più, ma la nostra partita è stata davvero ripugnante.
Premetto che le sensazioni erano le stesse di quelle con la Fiorentina. Una volta c'è Kessie capitano (  ) , la volta dopo Bakayoko titolare in una partita delicatissima. Nonostante questo siamo riusciti ad andare in vantaggio, ma poi abbiamo fatto degli errori da principianti. Il problema più grave, però, è che dopo essere passati in svantaggio non abbiamo più giocato. Pioli non ci ha capito più nulla, partita giocata senza un filo logico. Era proprio il caso di giocare questa partita con Bakayoko e Florenzi?
Eh, Baka deve giocare perché poi c'è la coppa d'africa. Okay, ma mettilo contro la Salernitana o contro il Genoa, non contro il Sassuolo che è decisamente più pericoloso.
Poi ci sarà da valutare seriamente i vari Saelemaekers (il famoso equilibratore che fa due gol a stagione) e Bennacer (per me sopravvalutato). Come era sopravvalutato l'apporto di Maignan in fase di costruzione. Sembrava avere i piedi di Pirlo ma a me non è parso di vedere chissà cosa. E non parlo dell'errore alla Dollarumma con gol che gli passa tra le gambe, sono convinto che sia un ottimo portiere, ma delle scuse che si usavano quando giocavamo male a causa dell'assenza del portiere titolare era in grado di stravolgere il nostro gioco, bah.


----------

